# home needs two baby rats



## Emily (Aug 22, 2008)

i live in eastern virginia and i have been looking EVERYWHERE for two baby girl rats and i cant find any that are in eastern virginia. so please if you have any good sites to use to buy rats or if you live in eastern virginia and you are selling rats please i really want to know.


----------

